# winter cycling shoes



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with northwave or shimano winter cycling shoes. My wool socks with bootie just don't cut it.

Rich


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

before you go out and buy a set of shoes, you might want to try this-

yer shoes/wool socks/booties system might not be working because yer shoes are too tight with wool socks- try a lighter weight sock and breadbags- less compression=less sweat=warmer feet.

If it doesn't work, yer not out much more than a pair of bread bags...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a pair of Specialized Defrosters. They are MTB shoes but I use Candy pedals on my commuter. I wear them from the upper 20's to the low 40's with regular socks and my feet stay warm. The cuff is pretty good at keeping the wet out as long as you fold your socks down below the top.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sidi*

I have the Sidi Hydro Winter (Diablo is the MTB version) and simply love them. It is so nice when you are bundled up like Randy (from Christmas Story movie) to slip into your shoes and jump on the bike without screwing around with shoecovers as you work up a sweat getting ready to ride. Kind of pricey but worth every penny for me to be able to ride all winter comfortably in northern Indiana and I was really good to Mrs. Claus last Christmas. The MTB version might be a better choice if you ever venture off road or even just for those messy winter days. 



bigbill said:


> ...I wear them from the upper 20's to the low 40's with regular socks and my feet stay warm. The cuff is pretty good at keeping the wet out as long as you fold your socks down below the top.


Same temperature range and experience for me. I do wear a pair of Smartwool crew socks and do the fold down inside the cuff to block (slow) water entry.



Buck-50 said:


> ...yer shoes/wool socks/booties system might not be working because yer shoes are too tight...


One other trick to free up some space (and eliminate too tight shoes) is to remove the insoles.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

rich caramadre said:


> Anyone have any experience with northwave or shimano winter cycling shoes. My wool socks with bootie just don't cut it.
> 
> Rich


Another vote for Sidis, which are excellent shoes, but spendy. I needed them because they and Lake were the only ones I could find in a size 50 (Lake even makes a "wide" version, but I found the Sidis more to my liking). You'll probably want winter shoes larger than your normal road shoes, to accommodate extra socks ($1.50 alluded to this in his post).

I questioned the amount of money I spent on these shoes, vs. shoe covers, until the first cold wet day I rode with them. I've never regretted owning these since.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I got some Northwaves a couple winters ago, and they've re-designed them since, more plastic/rubber around the toe and heel. Mine are pretty much all Goretex weave fabric all around with just a small plastic heel cup. 

These are mine:












And these are the new version:










Much nicer looking, in my opinion, and look like they might even be warmer. 

Mine keep my feet fairly warm, but I'm a cold weather weenie, so I can't say my feet are toasty. Just not uncomfortable, and I've gone out for 2.5-3 hours in upper 20's/low 30's temps. I got them in a size 45 to have some room for thick wool socks, but think I probably should have gone up another size. I've lined the bottom between the cleat and the insole with a bit of space blanket I cut to form, just to add a little more barrier, and bought some Toasty Feet insoles to go in them. My only real complaint is I think the cuff could have extended a bit higher to offer a better closure and seal against the elements. It kind of leaves small gaps around the tongue area. 

They could always be warmer, and I might experiment more with different sock combos this winter, but I'm not dissatisfied with them at all. If I get the money, I might try the newer version, or go for a pair of Lakes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I will pile on for the Sidi's, I had no idea my feet could be that comfortable in cold weather while cycling.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I've used both Lake and Shimano winter shoes (both mtb versions) and both do the trick for me down into the high teens for multi hour rides and into the single digits for an hour or so before I become fairly uncomfortable. 
As others have said already, you need some extra room in them. You don't want them tight and extra room for layers is good.

I don't really know why I haven't tried Sidi winters as I wear their road, mtb and motorcycle gear... which I highly endorse across the board.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Northwave recommendation*



rich caramadre said:


> Anyone have any experience with northwave or shimano winter cycling shoes. My wool socks with bootie just don't cut it.
> 
> Rich


I used the Northwave shoes for two full winters of commuting five days a week in Maine. They were awesome. With wool socks, my feet were fine and NEVER got wet. They were plenty stiff and wide, and easy to get on and off. I couldn't recommend them highly enough. I tried other shoes with covers, but covers are a pain in the azz to get on and off.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I just picked up the Northwave boots shown above. Tomorrow will be my first ride in them, looks like I'll be riding in the upper 40s and in rain. So that should be a good first test. I wear a size 12 US and found size 47 in the Northwaves to fit right.

Funny, I am kinda excited for the ride tomorrow! Depending on just how early I get up and how hard the rain is, I'll do 31 to 55 miles to work and then 31 home.

We're planning on going down to one car in 2 weeks. So I'm looking at 2 to 3 rides a week to work Fall and Winter. I've been stock piling on witner riding gear!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I am not a big fan of the Sidi winter shoes. They are ok to about 40 for me. Below that they are ok for a half hour to about 30. Last winter I used some insulated clogs that I got from REI. I don't even know the brand. I used them on my single speed with BMX style Crank Bros pedals (50/50s). It worked out very well with thick Smartwool socks. I could ride for about an hour down to 20 degrees or to about 10 for 30 minutes. The clogs got fantastic traction on snow too. I read that some Minnesota types use Shimano SPD sandals and just layer on wool socks with a barrier sock over that.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, the weather turned, and it was 60 and dry yesterday. Go figure, but that is the Seattle area for you. I still tried out the Northwave's, they kept my feet warm, but not hot. They are very stiff, but I think some of that overall stiffness feel was due to them being a boot. One my 31 mile ride home they felt better and I noticed the higher cut over a regular bike shoe less.


----------

